# Brake Adjustment



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I've been a do it yourself mechanic for a long long time. so today I jacked the wheels up and started to adjust the brakes. then it dawned on me, I never adjusted electric brakes. So my question is, Is it any different than drum brakes on a car? Also any tips or tricks for electric brakes? I also had my wheels balanced today, they were VERY bad. I would get them check, It can't hurt.

kevin


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Adjusting them is the same as any other breaks, move the star nut with the break tool until the wheel just stops and them back it off a few notches. Also, you need to check the magnet. To see if the system is working, get a cheap magnetic compass, hook up the camper to the TV, hold the compass by the wheel and have someone push on the breaks. The compass needle should swing toward the wheel. If not, the magnet may need to be replaced. to replace, jack up the camper, remove the tire and then remove the break drum. It is either held on with small clips or you'll need to remove the nut in the center holding the bearings in. The magnets are held on the break arm and wired into the break system, not a big deal to replace and don't cost too much.


----------

